# Flamingo - Gulf coast and backcountry, 12 Oct



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

great looking jig's.   awesome news on the snook and glad to hear the tarpon are still strong too.

I need to pull my prop shaft this weekend, get it straightened and put back to together hoping for one last tarpon rodeo before the weather moves them out of there.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Excellent report. Getting me excited to get down to ENP this weekend.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Deerfly... hurry with that propshaft. The first cold front will chase off the tarpon and it's usually the week of the World Series most years. Everything else will stick around and feed harder (if that's possible) if the weather allows but those tarps just don't like cold water. By the way water temps on Saturday were barely 70 degrees at dawn on the coast. A day later and they were four or five degrees warmer...


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Deerfly... hurry with that propshaft.  The first cold front will chase off the tarpon and it's usually the week of the World Series most years.  Everything else will stick around and feed harder (if that's possible) if the weather allows but those tarps just don't like cold water.  By the way water temps on Saturday were barely 70 degrees at dawn on the coast.  A day later and they were four or five degrees warmer...



oh I'm hurrying alright, I just had to wait for a factory service manual to get here. Planning on owning this engine for the long haul so I opted to go factory model specific manual over 3rd party Clymer's 2-250hp etc, which added a week or so and $90 to the process. :

I should have the shaft out and at the local yammi service guy Sat afternoon or Monday AM at the latest. They can turn around the straightening in a day or two. So I should have it back together by mid week and hopefully in route for ENP Friday afternoon/evening on the 22nd. Worse case might be the weekend after.  If I miss the weather window then I'll write it off as fate and go bow hunting instead.


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

I want to give a shout out regarding these jigs. I spent the past weekend in the keys fishing some rock piles and jetty's. I used primarily the pink 1/8oz jighead with a variety of trailers attached. These jigs are quality! The paint got abused from constant bouncing off of rocks and held up wonderfully. The hooks used are very sharp and strong. Fishing rocks means losing jigs and I have already placed my next order with Capt Bob! Great product!


----------

